# Alternative zu CI+-Modul von Kabel Deutschland



## Zocker Nr.1 (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit habe ich schon Kabel Digital von Kabel Deutschland. 
Bisher habe ich das Digitalsignal (DVB-C) über einen kleinen Digitalreceiver von Kabel Deutschland laufen lassen. Musste zwangsweise so sein, die privaten müssen erst entschlüsselt werden und dafür braucht man eine Smartcard und ein Gerät, dass diese aufnehmen kann.
Das konnte bisher nur der Receiver. Leider hat das Gerät als Bildausgang nur einen Scartanschluss. 
Bisher war mir das allerdings relativ egal, da da nur ein alter CRT-Fernseher dran hing. 
Allerdings nenne ich seit 2 Tagen dieses Schmuckstück mein eigen: 
Panasonic TX-P42S20E Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Der Fernseher hat einen integrierten DVB-C-Tuner.
Die Bildqualität über den internen Tuner ist auch noch besser als über den Receiver. 
Leider kann der Fernseher nur die öffentlich-rechtlichen darstellen, die privaten sind verschlüsselt. Zum Entschlüsseln brauche ich die Smartcard. Und die kann der Fernseher nicht einfach so aufnehmen. 
Allerdings hat der Fernseher einen CI+-Schacht. 
Und von Kabel Deutschland gibt es ein passendes CI+-Modul für die Smartcard. 
Allerdings verlangt Kabel Deutschland für die Karte 70 Euro (+ 10 Euro Versand, wenn man sie kaufen möchte oder ein 2 Jahres-Zusatz-Abo für 14 Euro monatlich (zzgl. der Grundgebühr von 16,90 monatl. natürlich), wenn man das Ding leihweise haben möchte. 

Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu teuer. Zumal wir sowieso überlegen, ob wir nicht nächstes Jahr Kabel ganz kündigen wollen und uns Astra HD anschaffen. 

Ich weiß, dass es für HD+ via Satelit Receiver mit gemoddeter Firmware gibt, die es zum Beispiel erlauben, die Werbung rauszuschneiden oder Sendungen aufzunehmen. 

*Daher meine Frage: Gibt es nicht auch entsprechend moddbares CI+-Modul, dass nicht ganz so teuer ist wie das von Kabel Deutschland?

Oder wenigstens einen günstigen passenden Receiver, der mir ein HD-Signal via HDMI liefert?
* 
MfG


----------



## Necrobutcher (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt nur 6 Kabel-D zertifizierte Geräte (inclusive dem von Kabel-D angebotenen) der billigste ist glaube ich der Philips DCR 5000. Habe mir die Daheim notiert da ich die Tage erst eine von denen an der Strippe habe.

Ich meine iwas gelesen zu haben das Kabel-D alles angekurbelt hat das nur die CI+ Module von denen funktionieren...

Die Preise finde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, für das CI+ Modul letztens hab ich ~90 Euro bezahlt (inklusive Smart-Card, freischaltung und Versand) und am Dienstag hatte ich mir den Aktuellen HD Receiver fürn Beamer bestelt für ~190 Euro (ebenfalls alles incl.).

Als einmalige Anschaffung für die nächsten Jahre finde ich das ist verkraftbar.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Juli 2010)

Also wir hatten erst DVB-S un sin dann auf DVB-C umgestiegen un ich muss sagen, zweiteres gefällt mir deutlich besser.  Bei DVB-S hatten wir immer Empfangsprobleme wenn das Wetter schlecht war.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2010)

DVB-C kostet dafü halt was, und ma braucht dann auch für jeden Fernseher im Haushalt nen eigenen Receiver oder sogar ein eigenes CI-Modul.

Ich selbst hab DVB-C, aber ich wohn auch allein und hab kein Zweit-TV


----------



## T'PAU (17. Juli 2010)

@Zocker Nr.1

Ein _legaler_ und einfacher Weg dürfte sein, dass du dir ein Alphacrypt-Light Modul besorgst und dort deine vorhandene Karte weiterbenutzt.
Da du den offiziellen KDG-Receiver hast, vermute ich mal du hast die D09-Karte (steht drauf). Ist dies der Fall, musst du ein Alphacrypt-Light mit der Firmware 1.16 bzw. 3.16 von September '08 haben! Alle anderen Firmware-Versionen funktionieren mit D09 nicht!
Kleiner "Schönheitsfehler": Da du (leider, wie ich) ein CI+ TV hast, wird diese Lösung nur noch ein paar Wochen (Tage?) funktionieren, da KDG vorhat, solche Module wie das Alphacrypt per CI+ Schnittstelle zu deaktivieren! 

Einer der (vielen) Nachteile der neumodischen Gängelungstechnik CI+, HD+


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (18. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute.

SRY, dass ich mich nicht eher gemeldet hatte.
War unterwegs. 

Kumpel von mir hat da was im Angebot:
Sein altes CI+-Modul, auf das man angeblich eine passende Firmware flashen kann. 
Ist dieses hier: T-REX SUPERMODUL 4.6 - CI/CA Modul - hm-sat-shop.de
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Necrobutcher (18. Juli 2010)

Für welchen Preis denn? Das CI+ von Kabel-D kostet ja nur 60 glaube


----------



## Neander (18. Juli 2010)

Ist es eigentlich egal welches Modul man nimmt solange es kompatibel ist?
Oder gibt es da große Unterschiede außer im Preis?


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (23. Juli 2010)

Er wollte mir Modul + Progger für 45 inkl. geben.

Ich sage wollte, da wir seit Montag keinerlei Fernsehempfang über Kabel mehr haben und die Sache somit hinfällig ist. 

Wir warten noch 3 Tage und wenn sich dann nix getan hat, wollen wir kündigen und auf Sat wechseln. Mache gleich mal ein neues Thrad, Kaufberatung Basisausstattung Satanlage auf.


----------



## reen78 (20. Juli 2012)

Bei dem aktuellen Kabel Deutschland Modul handelt es sich um ein SMiT CI+ Modul (siehe Test). So etwas kann man auch bei amazon oder einem anderen Händler kaufen.

Laut berichten, kann man die kaufen. Also scheinen von der Qualität in Ordnung zu sein. Man sollte halt aufpassen, wann mn updatet und vielleicht vorher versuchen zu schauen, was das Update für lustige Sachen mit sich bringt  Hier Sei das kdgforum.de ans Herz gelegt!


----------

